# connecting to a windows server 2000 domain



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have windows server 2000 installed as my server machine with the computer name 'SERVER-1' i have a windows 7 ultimate machine that i am trying to connect to the domain, but i do not know what i need to setup on the server to do so. i will be connecting via an Ethernet cable. i need to know all the settings that i need to connect to the server.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

DHCP and DNS will need setting up.

Is ther server and actual domain controller yet?

if not click on start run and type DCpromo and follow the on screen prompts


----------

